# whistle signals and other non electronic communication



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I read that one member uses colored cards in their windows to communicate so people they want to communicate with can tell without getting out of the car: Not exact but something like, yellow card-- gone but will be back soon, green--we're here, red--gone for a while, orange--gone for a few days, black--we're in trouble. Maybe the original poster can remind us of the code.

I was wondering if anyone else uses non-traditional communication? Do you have whistles and use them to communicate with someone who is within earshot, or may be? During the time of the Underground Railroad, quilts were used to signal those in the know.

I was thinking of using a regular whistle with 1 blow meaning--where are you? I am looking for you. And then the initiator can go to the second person, responding to their responding 1 blow. Three blows could be like an SOS signal--meaning I need you quickly. I think this is a Boy Scout signal. Two blows could be, please come, but it is not an emergency. 

I have looked online and only found signals for boating. Maybe there is already a known set of signals out there?

I was thinking of a time if you no longer had any power, or something happened to your walkie talkies, or HAM radios. Or if you wanted to create signals for your family to use on a day to day basis on your homestead or acreage.

I had always told my daughter when she was young that if something happened, I wanted her to hide. We had a break-in, in the middle of the night. I heard a noise, got up, and confronted a man in my house. He swore at me and left through the second story window he had climbed in. He had stolen a ladder, brought it, and climbed in the window. A few weeks later he raped a 12 year old girl, 3 blocks from our house. My daughter was 12 years old at that time also. I bought a gun within days of that break-in.

I am looking for some ways of communicating that could be used by my family, but maybe by those of us in the know on this forum, and maybe other forums where we are preparing. Maybe we will encounter each other, and not know each other, but can have a way of "communicating" that we are "similar" folks.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*D-Day Clickers*

if you can find them ..... in WW2 and the Normandy Invasion, the US airborne troops were issued clickers or crickets for non verbal recognition .... one click to be responded by two clicks .... good for a family or group set up ....


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have several methods of communication including what's been mentioned. For line of sight or within ear-shot, the sky is the limit on ways to communicate. You can also get pretty elaborate.

Don't forget nighttime communications. Motions of candles or flashlights could mean something. Different colored lenses (or globes) on your lanterns.

For whistles, I like the dog training models. They have a bit more snap to them for rapid tweets.

Consider getting some canister air horns. They're louder then most anything. _I use those now to signal the kids home if they can't hear my voice._

You mentioned cards. Playing cards can be used and with more options. Use the numbers along with the face cards and suits to get a message across. This may require optics by the recipient of your message depending on range.
Example:
Line up these cards (or flash them)
4 of spades
10 of hearts
6 of clubs
Jack of clubs
3 of clubs
Ace of diamonds

Your message would then be:
4 of spades = Digging (get it... spades?) in for 4 hours.
10 of hearts = Health is good (heart = health and 2 through 10 is your health/strength)
6 clubs = 6 bandits coming or in area (clubs = bad guys)
Jack of clubs = Bandit leadership/organization using the face cards - King = Strong, Jack = Light, Queen = cluster/unorganized (sorry ladies, just my selection).
3 of clubs = (and must also follow leadership strength so it's not misconstrued as their numbers) defines how they're armed on a scale of 1 - 10.
Ace of diamonds = What they're seeking. The smaller the number, the less they're seeking. Ace or 2 may mean scraps in their view, 10 means they're coming in and searching hard.

Whatever methods you use, consider having common, known communications that are generally understood but also your own secret method for only your group.


----------

